# Is it the tyres or the tyre dressing?



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Got goodyear asy 3s on the front and avon's on the back and I've noticed the goodyears in certain lights are looking brownish/dull bronze??

I use autoglym spray on tyre shine stuff and had it down to that making them discoloured but the avon's get a nice black shine to them and the goodyears need a couple of going overs to get them black.

So is it just the different tyre brands or is it the autoglym?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I use Meguairs Endurance Gel. Different tyre brands look the same colour on mine.
Hoggy.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I use Meguairs Endurance Gel. Different tyre brands look the same colour on mine.
> Hoggy.


Hmm I'll stop using the autoglym stuff.

Bought some of that Meguiars gel and it has came out decent... a bit hard to apply but I did use just a microfibre cloth and could do with the tyre dressing applicator.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I also use Meguiars tyre gel and one of their sponge applicator pads, same pad 4 years. I also use a rubber glove to prevent blackened gel staining fingers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Another vote for Meguiars just make sure you remove the excess with a cloth as it is bad for spin of if not


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've used Megs Tyre Gel. Found it slung quite a bit, so swapped it for CarPro Perl mixed up to my preferred dilution. Keeps tyres nice and black & no sling.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

WaynoRS said:


> I've used Megs Tyre Gel. Found it slung quite a bit, so swapped it for CarPro Perl mixed up to my preferred dilution. Keeps tyres nice and black & no sling.


Yep it will spin off but as if you wipe off the excess it's fine no spin off


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Just to add to the advice above, make sure you clean the tyres thoroughly with APC before switching to a new dressing (that'll take off a lot of the brown/bronze colouration anyway).


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

phazer said:


> Just to add to the advice above, make sure you clean the tyres thoroughly with APC before switching to a new dressing (that'll take off a lot of the brown/bronze colouration anyway).


Aye I've been spooking at a few youtube vids on "detailing" and he gives the tyre a good scrub and degrease before applying the dressing.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

I know it's late, but thought I would post here. On my last car it has PS3's all round. Fronts changed andrears put on the front. The 2 front tyres did start to 'bloom' quite bad. No matter how much I cleaned them, they still bloomed. Until it naturally stops I presume. 

The best bet against them is a product as above that covers the tree up, but ultimately you need to wait for the process to stop. But luckily it doesn't have to stop you from having slick tyres.


----------

